# Kirker candy vs Kemfx candy



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Out of kirker and kemfx which has more depth and which lasts longer both are or bout the same price I'm gonna be getting 1 of the 2


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

40 views and no one?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Whats KEMFX?? I like Kirker..


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

how much can you be possibly saving going with cheap candy? get hok candy some cheap base and a decent clear


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

never heard of kemfx but the I like the kirker stuff I,ve used


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

kirker


----------



## Bigbrian1 (May 14, 2010)

I think he means urekem not kem efx


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Urekem/kemfx same company


----------



## RollinCustomz (Oct 3, 2010)

I used Kirker a long time ago and it was ok but I like the KemFx stuff better. I was skeptical at first because it is a big difference in job cost between HOK and KemFx/UreKem. Customer bought the paint and I needed the job so I gave it a try and it worked really well for me. 

I priced a HOK job vs a Urekem job just recently and here is the difference:

Gallon Kit of Epoxy
Gallon Kit of High Build Primer
Gallon of Silver Metallic + Reducer
Gallon of Brandywine + Activator & Reducer 
Gallon of CLear with activator/reducers (UC-35 vs 210 HS Clear)

HOK Price = 1,240.86
UreKem Price = $589.81
Savings of $651.05

I like me some HOK but that is too much of a difference. Coverage is similar and I have been using it a while now and it holds up as well as HOK.

Check out the photos on their facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/TheCoatingStore/195826977113057


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

OO


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Bump anybody else have any experience with the urekem kemfx candy


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

I used kirker candy. Had good results.


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Anymore feed back on urekem kemfx candy


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Eurocabi (Nov 27, 2004)

Just dont trust the KemFx Colour samples on the website, the Candy colors are not even close.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Someone once told me kirker paint is the KIA of paint


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Eurocabi said:


> Just dont trust the KemFx Colour samples on the website, the Candy colors are not even close.


Perfectly said ! I sprayed a car with it and it sucks !


----------



## Eurocabi (Nov 27, 2004)

this the Violet Candy on the Website.









this is the same color when you actually spray it.








not the same color at all.


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Wow


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

lone star said:


> Someone once told me kirker paint is the KIA of paint


Lol. That could be said for other brands as well, but it's all in how you use it..



Eurocabi said:


> this the Violet Candy on the Website.
> View attachment 1632249
> 
> 
> ...


What base did you spray it over?


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Need a colored base blue or a red silver and grey makes it lighter where did you find that violet my first ride was candy view over lapis blue


----------



## Eurocabi (Nov 27, 2004)

JustCruisin said:


> Lol. That could be said for other brands as well, but it's all in how you use it..
> 
> 
> 
> What base did you spray it over?



silver metal flake


----------



## Evergreencars (Oct 18, 2015)

As anyone used there (Urekem) candy apple red? If so how close is it to HOK.


----------

